# Irazu



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

*IRAZU*, sporting a set of experimental sails, passing Tilbury (UK) on the 30th January 1994. She was operated by Eco Bulk.
I never heard anything else about her so I assume that they were not very successful!


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi Bob,
Enjoyed looking at the photograph of the Irazu. I think you are right and that were not terribly successful. I seem to recall an article in "Ships Monthly" in 1996?? on the vessel and there was a statement in it that they were not really successful and that they had been removed. I had a quick look through my old editions and couldnt pick anything up but will investigate a bit further as my time scale could be a bit screwed. If I come up with anything will let you know.
Best Regards,
Doug


----------

